# Calling all Mini cooper S owners



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a cooper s and wanted some advice.

How are they to own?
What are the pitfalls?

I was looking for a series 1 supercharged one.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dont know much about them but I do know the supercharged ones use lot more petrol then the later turbo model


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The later ones are much better by all accounts


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

had this debate before, my gf has a 2003 cooperS owned it for the last 3 years and i got shot down on here when i said she gets 35mpg :? but she does when so thats that  i drive it it tends to drop to 32ish, but its a great car and very fun to drive, certainly doesn't hang about either 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> The later ones are much better by all accounts


Unlike the TT :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > The later ones are much better by all accounts
> ...


At last


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

had cooper s with jcw works kit was totally awsome


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I had one before the TT. Mine rattled a lot (sunroof and random interior bits), the dash felt like it would snap if you pushed on it and the petrol consumption was poor. Quite how people manage 35MPG is beyond me, I certainly couldn't get above 30 grannying it.

That said, the supercharger noise is adictive and the handling was great. Quite glad I owned one for a while but the TT felt like massive step up IMO.

BTW, you'll wanna change those run flat tyres that they often come with, they are horrible :roll:


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

My girlfriend has an 09 cooper s and it's a great little car. Economy is not bad (In comparison to a TT anyway) and good punch through mid range. I would recommend you get the chilli pack if you get one - you get Bi-Xenon's, interior lightpack, front fog lights and DIS, climate control and 17" alloys amongst others.

My partner also has the rear tinted windows as well as bluetooth as extras

Downsides I would say are small boot and the ride can be slightly harsh because they run on run flat tyres.

Overall would definitely give it the thumbs up


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Got a factory JCW which Ive had for a couple of weeks, it's my daily runabout and commuter.

Everything about it is excellent except torque steer and the runflats. I dont think it is any worse than any other 211bhp FWD car for torque steer it's just such a huge contrast when I get in the M. It isnt an issue though, you get used to it and allow for it, I think I was suffering more as I hadnt adjusted my driving style for FWD, now I have learned to drive it differently to RWD and it's better. Those on here who know me know I hate FWD yet I still bought one, thats how good they are.

The runflats are going as soon as I get round to it though, awful.

Havnt driven a Cooper S though but as far as the JCW is concerned I love it.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

My wifes got a Mini Cooper, with lots of extras, sunroof, full leather etc., interior quality is not up to Audi standard, (plenty of squeaks & rattles), great car to drive but as said before those " run flats" are horrible. Also it does appear to drink more than my TT. But Minis are still real fun cars.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

j8keith said:


> My wifes got a Mini Cooper, with lots of extras, sunroof, full leather etc., interior quality is not up to Audi standard, (plenty of squeaks & rattles), great car to drive but as said before those " run flats" are horrible. Also it does appear to drink more than my TT. But Minis are still real fun cars.


Really ? we get 40 around town in ours


----------



## taffrescuer (Dec 28, 2009)

mde-tt said:


> I'm thinking of getting a cooper s and wanted some advice.
> 
> How are they to own?
> What are the pitfalls?
> ...


had 07 plate turbo copper s when they first came out,tried supercharged mini s found it to slow [crap]
Turbo was far quicker an more fun,nothing really wrong with it did find the driving position felt to upright couldnt get it right for me


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

posting.php?mode=quote&f=9&p=1659888

I must get her to stop wearing "diving boots" when driving. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Tim G said:


> BTW, you'll wanna change those run flat tyres that they often come with, they are horrible :roll:


Good call, this gets mentioned alot.

I thought they had to run on the run flats as the standard wheels will only accept them. Is this rot or not?

I know there is only one car forum site (here ofcourse), but thought I'd ask if there is a decent mini forum and owners club?
Also, do any of you have the tlc and tlc xl servicing packs - are they as good as they look and do they cover cambelt changes and the like?

I'm looking at a 2004 cooper s from the mini cherished scheme. Its quite spec'd up and up for £8.5k. Sadly I do have to trade my existing station car in aswell (an old'ish focus) so the deal might be hard to sort out.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

My sister bought a jcw one a little while back,

Plus side
performance once engine gets goin is great fun
handling is go kart like and adds to the fun

negatives
built quality not great
fuel consumption is in around the 25 mark 30 at push

had the advantage of having a new Cooper s on hire recently I have to say I preferred this version
performance didn't feel that much slower even though it was a non jcw version. Handling didn't feel
as tight.

If your going to get one would say pay the extra and get in in warranty. Had to put a new flywheel on my sisters
as it was making a knocking noise at idle, even though it's a common fault with the design BMW/mini didn't want to know 
despite the car only doing 30k so far. £1700 to replace from bm

mini2 is good forum to look for info
Other common thing to go is the steering pump so may be worth checking


----------



## TR4 (Jan 31, 2010)

I investigated the Cooper S before getting the TT. I don't like front wheel drive so the TT won. I've never driven a Mini, but I wouldn't personally consider a powerful front wheel drive car without LSD. From memory BMW brought an LSD in with the Chilli PAck from 05 plate onwards. But it could be 55 plate, better to check.

Andy


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

You dont have to have runflats on them, wheels are wheels


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Bikerz said:


> You dont have to have runflats on them, wheels are wheels


This is true, though BMW will try and convince you otherwise.

While not quite the same, I've put winter wheels on our BM and they're not runflats. The difference in ride is remarkable.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Yesterday I had the pleasure of taking out an 07 plate cooper s. It was brilliant. The 2 stage turbo is very impressive.

Then I took out an 04 plate cooper S with a supercharger  
That was a complete riot! I enjoyed it so much more. The noise and the power delivery were just so much better. It wasn't as smooth as the 2 stage turbo, but it just felt so much quicker and fun. Then the sounds of the engine -  

They handle fantastically well, although the 07 plate had the optional sports suspension pack which IMO made it crash around too much (fine for a track I'd say but not for UK roads).

All in all though, I really loved the mini cooper s.


----------



## drummachine (May 28, 2005)

I loved my supercharged Cooper S. Had lots of options but as most people are saying the interior did have a few too amny rattles for my liking. I got mine upto 225bhp but on a good run (about 85mph with cruise on) i would always get 28 which would drop to 25 in town. Compared to the TT it was about 5mpg less.

Having said that with a milltek it sounded awesome!!!


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

This was my previous car before the TT in comparison to the TT its defo a league down but having said that its still a great fun little car

as people have said its a nightmare for petrol if you get the supercharged one but in my opinion this generation looks better and is more fun to drive than the turbo! the noise is awesome and you cant help but fly round every corner 

to give you an idea on price of petrol it used to cost me £48 to fill the tank and id get about 220mile to it

fast little car but again 225 whoops it in a straight line


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Kell said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > You dont have to have runflats on them, wheels are wheels
> ...


Tell me about it, the mother in law was trying to convince me that I was wrong and she has special wheels on her Z4 :roll: :lol: Thats right you cant even find teh washer bottle on your car and have to get me to do it, but you know all about wheels and tyres :roll: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Bikerz said:
> ...


 :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Mate has a turbo one which once mapped with full exhaust system seeing 210bhp. meaning a greta power to weight ratio, greater than his mk4 r32. £130 a year tax and 40mpg if you drive like a granny


----------

